# Question about finishing BMQ



## OrdinaryGirl (10 Oct 2011)

So my boyfriend is in his 13th week and wil be graduating this Thursday. He is being sent to Borden but i was wandering if anyone knows when his course at Borden will start? We are planning to take a vacation to see my family at the start of Feb and i need to think about booking the tickets but i am not sure when he will start his course in Borden. Does anyone know? Much appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## MikeL (10 Oct 2011)

Going too be hard to even guess when his course may start as you didn't say which trade he is.

Also, people here may be able too tell you when the next QL3 course for his trade starts, but no one can say that he will be on it.  Once your boyfriend gets to Borden, he will eventually find out from his chain of command which QL3 course he will be on.  Also, he may have too do other courses prior too attending QL3.

Planning a vacation for Feb may not be the best idea as that is outside of the regular leave blocks and PRETC, school, etc  may not allow it.  The next regular leave block is in the winter - start sometime mid Dec, end early Jan somtime and the next leave block would be in March  - leave blocks based off every leave block I've had when I was on course and units.


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (10 Oct 2011)

well his going into being a Aviation electronics tech.. I just want a rough date as to when the courses start.. Because i have heard of other people being on Pat platoons for a while before their courses atually start.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2011)

OrdinaryGirl said:
			
		

> I just want a rough date as to when the courses start.. \



People still cannot answer that for you, unfortunately. There could be one starting a week after he gets there, that does not mean he will be on it.


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (10 Oct 2011)

Yeah i guess you have a point.. Im on the phone to him now before lights out and he said that he has done alot of courses before.. He doesnt need to do POET .. What is the average time frame he will stay in borden? Where could he be possibly posted after he finishes in borden?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2011)

OrdinaryGirl said:
			
		

> Where could he be possibly posted after he finishes in borden?



Anywhere the RCAF has aircraft.


----------



## CountDC (11 Oct 2011)

:rofl:

Sorry, can't resist.  Just joined yesterday, 3 posts and banned.  :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, can't resist.  Just joined yesterday, 3 posts and banned.  :rofl:



Duplicate account, maybe?  Or posting from a previously banned IP address?


----------

